# Whizzer Engine Help?



## Vintage-Whizzer (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi there, I was wondering if anybody knows how to remove the part that holds the bearing circled in the picture below? I am assuming that it is pressed out from the inside?
Thank you very much!!


----------



## mason_man (Jun 15, 2017)

It's not necessary to remove. You can clean up the inside area where the bearing rest with some light oil, add a new seal, good to go!
Yes, there is a process, but not necessary.

Ray


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Jun 15, 2017)

Thank you! The crankcase above is not mine. I was being lazy so I borrowed a picture from ebay. The crankcase that I have is clean, but it sat for many years and that section is heavily rusted. I am wanting to remove it, so I can give it an electrolysis bath. I will have to find my Whizzer (service facts manual), and see what it says. Take care Mason_Man, and thank you!


----------



## mason_man (Jun 20, 2017)

It's kinda funny, the whizzer service facts book shows how to remove, but not tell you to heat up the case with boiling water. Then use 3 all threads in place of the three phillips head  just long enough to help center the bearing flange. 
I still find it easier to use penetrating oil, allowing it to soak for a time. Keep us posted.

Ray


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Jun 20, 2017)

Awesome! Thank you so much, I really appreciate this. And I am sure people in the future will too. Take care!


----------

